# Lisa and Tim at the FMBB



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope to hear from Lisa, and will try and let people know how it is going over there. I am sure she will be real busy, and hopefully will bring back hours of video. : )

Tim is our first MR decoy to venture over and do a big trial. I hope he gets to pull off some nice moves on the Euro dogs. =D> =D> 

Hopefully in years to come, more of our decoys will go and do this.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Another Minnesota team and a member of our Schutzhund club MVSV is over there competing in IPO _Marina _and L'Simba du Loups du Soleil. So when I here results from her I will with most certainty get a update on Lisa and Mongoose if she has any thing.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Another Minnesota team and a member of our Schutzhund club MVSV is over there competing in IPO _Marina _and L'Simba du Loups du Soleil. So when I here results from her I will with most certainty get a update on Lisa and Mongoose if she has any thing.


I saw them at the AWMA Nationals last fall when our club hosted it. Nice, very nice. Video of that go is on my youtube videos.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Best of luck to Lisa and Tim!!!


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats on 4th place, Lisa!!! :grin:


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

*Tim at the FMBB*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-TljGhHzJo

Check out this defense of handler! (all that I've found of the event on youtube so far)

Is that Tim kicking a goal simultaneous to the attack?


----------



## Shane Carter (May 25, 2008)

Here is some more video of the FMBB MR 2009.
NJOY Shane
Tim did a great Job BTW.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afg2hcjNU_0&feature=related


----------

